# Training Books: Which are the best?



## stoneg08 (Feb 25, 2010)

I just got my first retriever. Up in til now I was a Upland Bird Dog type person, with many good trained dogs under my belt. I have been researching training materials and I am just overwhelmed. So I am doing the same thing I did with choosing the best bird dog materials, ask a well known forum. So what is the number one foolproof training guide for retrievers?


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Start with Vol 1 of Lardy's Collection of RJ articles.
I feel this should be standard equipment for all first time retriever trainers

Good Luck and enjoy the journey!!


----------



## stoneg08 (Feb 25, 2010)

So is his DVD's a good investment or could a fairly intellectual person get all the required info from reading his volumes of the RJ article collections?


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

stoneg08 said:


> So is his DVD's a good investment or could a fairly intellectual person get all the required info from reading his volumes of the RJ article collections?


I think that depends on the individual and on your budget. The new Vol 2 training tape is much improved and I feel worth the $ if you are a doggie addict such as myself..

On a value per $ spent basis I feel the articles are much more beneficial. The video costs 6X as much and from my perspective there is more useful info in the articles. This may be due to the fact that I am more oriented to getting value from the written word. Additionally the articles are very clear and concise and give you checks or proofs to make sure that you aren't getting ahead of yourself. They also tell you how to look for and therefore avoid issues such as bugging, popping etc before they develop


----------



## john whitaker (Oct 30, 2008)

I haven't used the lardy stuff and I wish I had it... I have used evans smartworks and it has been really good but I have found that it is probably best to use all the resources you can find and pick out the stuff that best pertains to your dog... good luck and have fun!


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Feb 17, 2008)

mjh345 said:


> Start with Vol 1 of Lardy's Collection of RJ articles.
> I feel this should be standard equipment for all first time retriever trainers
> 
> Good Luck and enjoy the journey!!


Hi

This is real good advice.

Regards
JT
www.marshhawkretrievers.com


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

"Training and Campaigning Retrievers" by Jack Gwaltney lays a good foundation for the other programs.  Its not so much a "how to" book, but discusses the fair application of whatever program you choose.

I ordered that book directly from Dr. Gwaltney when I was deployed in the middle-east. Not only did it arrive in time, but Jack had placed my unclaimed check in the book next to a note thanking me for serving our country. I will always be grateful for that small, yet huge gesture of kindness. I tell that story every chance I get, because I want folks to know what kind of guy he is, and that there's still good folks out there.


----------

